# Does anybody know this DC motor?



## fVonk (Feb 8, 2016)

It is supposedly from a Clark forklift and 48V. I Googled the name and serial number but no information was to be had. Couldn't find any threads either. The owner only let me take this one picture, he thought I was a nutcase when he found out what the purpose was. 

Very new to all this and exited to get my first build under way.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi fVonk,

I know this is your first post. This EV information section is more of a reference than a Q&A or discussion place. I'll ask admin to relocate your post so members can reply. Either it should go here http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/using-forklift-motor-and-choosing-good-7598.html or a new thread in that motors forum.

Regards,

major

ps. Let's get it in the right place and I'll respond.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

fVonk said:


> It is supposedly from a Clark forklift and 48V. I Googled the name and serial number but no information was to be had. Couldn't find any threads either. The owner only let me take this one picture, he thought I was a nutcase when he found out what the purpose was.


Hi fVonk,

Thanks for posting in the forums. Sorry about the wrong place. Lots of first-timers do that. Thanks to the admin for moving it here. Members can reply and quote (like I did to your post) when working in the forum.

I doubt that motor is from a Clark forklift. It has a Schabmuller nameplate (a competitor of Clark). I am unsure who makes the motor. From the nameplate info: 24 Volt, 195 Amps, 2345 RPM, 3.7 kW for one hour duty, Class F insulation, type E (vented). Appears to be European. Indication is that it is a traction (propulsion) motor. From rating I'd guess 8 to 10 inch diameter.

If the seller won't give you more info or let you take additional photos, forgetaboutit. You need to check for suitable output shaft and 4 terminals.

You probably can run it at higher voltage, like 48V, and see about twice speed and twice power. Any higher voltage than that and you risk overspeed. So unless you intend to drag race, this is not a good choice for an EVcar. Maybe an electric tractor or the like.

Read some of the posts in the sticky in this motor forum. You'll see what others have found to use from old forklifts.

Welcome,

major


----------



## fVonk (Feb 8, 2016)

Thank you very much for the reply, I'll l go forth and search for another motor then. 

I have been wading through the suggested threads trying to absorb as much as possible. The wealth of information is simply astonishing. Currently on page 40 of 101, but we'll keep plugging away 

Regards 
fVonk


----------

